# [SOLVED] Problem in opening Excel file.



## devagral (Jan 27, 2009)

Friends, last year I created a file in windows word Excel format, Today , when I opened it, it did open but the contents are all gibberish and illegible. How can I retrieve the contents in a legible format like English. Thanks


----------



## Armymanis (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: Problem in opening Excel file.*

do you mean that you created a file in Microsoft word that has an excel table inserted in it and are trying to open it with excel or did you just create an excel table with an older version? I am having trouble understanding your question.


----------



## devagral (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Problem in opening Excel file.*

Sorry,I was not precise in my question.I created the file in excel along with many other files in excel.however one file among them is opening in gibberish. Further the small square box in the beginning of the file name, which shows the format of the file is completely blank, while other excel files created simeltaneously are working fine.


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Problem in opening Excel file.*

Is this file "confidential" or would be willing to let us have a look at it so we can determine the problem first hand.


----------



## devagral (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Problem in opening Excel file.*

No, the file is NOT confidential and I would very much like you to have a look. What am I supposed to do make that possible? Thanks for your interest in my problem


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Problem in opening Excel file.*

At the bottom of this page click on Go Advanced > then click on the paper clip icon > then upload it


----------



## devagral (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Problem in opening Excel file.*

"Upload Errors-Invalid file" -this is the message I get when I try to upload the file. Pl. advise. Thanks


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Problem in opening Excel file.*

can you try uploading it on megaupload.com or rapidshare.com


----------



## devagral (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Problem in opening Excel file.*

For that you shall have to guide me again, as to how to upload.


----------



## devagral (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Problem in opening Excel file.*

Hi tosh9i, I have just uploaded the file through megaupload.com.


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Problem in opening Excel file.*

you need to give us the link.

If you registered at megupload, then go to the webpage and click on File Manager > (assuming you're using Firefox) right click on the icon next to the filename > click on Copy Link Location and paste it here


----------



## devagral (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Problem in opening Excel file.*

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=7JC1YOMThttp://www.megaupload.com/?d=7JC1YOMT
Perhaps this is the required link.Thanks


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Problem in opening Excel file.*

The file looks fine to me, that is "after" I added an extension (.xls) to it. 

All files need an extension. Right Click on your file > click on Rename > hit End (next to Home) on your keyboard > type: .xls > hit Enter > now you should be able to open your file


----------



## devagral (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Problem in opening Excel file.*

Hi tosh9i, I followed your instructions and am glad to inform that now the file is accessible.You have saved me a lot of trouble. Thanks a lot.


----------

